# 1870's Lathe



## Steve in VA (Oct 29, 2018)

I thought you all might like to see pictures of this lathe. Apparently it's from the 1870's and still gets used on most days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2018)

I think that's the one @Mike1950 had when he actually turned.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think that's the one @Mike1950 had when he actually turned.



I knew it before i looked..... GRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2018)

That would be one heck of a workout!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2018)

I'd like to try one. I learned to sew on a foot-powered machine, can't use an electric one.


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like the owner also likes a little music as they turn.
IIRC Roy Underhill said you can turn in reverse with just a little practice.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow, is that ever cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 30, 2018)

Awesome! If used this often, you must be a marathon runner on the side! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2018)

first peloton trainer


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

That was back in the day of really sharp tools.

@Schroedc had one of those somewhere in his shop.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> That was back in the day if really sharp tools.
> 
> @Schroedc had one of those his somewhere in his shop.



Mine is quite a bit smaller. And mine is treadle where that one is pedal, with those pulleys I'll bet it gets moving fairly quick.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't have to worry about the motor burning out. It looks well built.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'd like to try one. I learned to sew on a foot-powered machine, can't use an electric one.



Seat doesn't adjust... You'd have to find pedal extensions!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 27, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Seat doesn't adjust... You'd have to find pedal extensions!


Platform soles could make a comeback

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

He may have a few pair of those he bought at the Goodwill. Don't think he's quite old enough to have kept his shoes from the 70's, but I'd be willing to bet he found a pair or two somewhere along the way!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> He may have a few pair of those he bought at the Goodwill. Don't think he's quite old enough to have kept his shoes from the 70's, but I'd be willing to bet he found a pair or two somewhere along the way!



I was around in the 70's....


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeah but you wore a size 3 shoe back in them days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2018)

Gosh, if my wife saw that she's have it in the living room all decorated. It's really a beautiful piece, well preserved. Whats the story on how you ended up with it?


----------

